

Tephen Hawking unveils 'life changing' new voice technology in London - dnetesn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11267687/Stephen-Hawking-unveils-life-changing-new-voice-technology-in-London.html

======
opless
"Stephen Hawking"

